# Can anyone explain to me how much we are supposed to get paid for DoorDash



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

I've been doing UberEats for about seven months. I'm not making much money, but I decided it was time to try doing something. I think I get about $10 an hour for the time I am actually online, and then I usually end up spending a lot of that on gas, so it works out to like minimum wage, except that I'm going to end up with more car repairs later.
I've heard DoorDash pays more, so I've been trying to do that a few times a week. So far it is more of a hassle than UberEats, and I'm not really sure that I'm actually getting paid more. It looks like I'm getting tipped more, but it looks like the pay before tip is less. And, unlike UberEats, I can't figure out how the pay was determined or who tipped what or any of that stuff. There doesn't seem to be anything official from DoorDash, just vague it depends on several factors, and something about occasionally getting $1 boost.
I once got $9 from a pretty average delivery that probably would have been closer to $5 on UberEats. Apparently, none of that $9 was a tip. So I was thinking that maybe DoorDash also paid the distance to the restaurant instead of just from the restaurant to the customer. But most things I've done since then, that doesn't seem to be the case, just that most people are remembering to tip. 
I don't even know if we get paid for tolls.
There is just way too much information on the app about the customers food, but almost none about my pay.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

DoorDash pay works something like this:

*Part 1 - Guaranteed Earnings *(the minimum you will earn as shown before accepting an order)
Guaranteed earnings are calculated based on total trip mileage with an "effort" bonus of $2 in cases where the driver must place the order in person (such as Wendy's or Taco Bell). They aim to guarantee earnings of about $0.80/mile... so for an 8 mile order, guaranteed earnings usually fall somewhere around $5.75-6.25 (add the $2 "effort" as noted above when applicable, so $7.75-$8.25 for a Taco Bell order, etc.).

Guaranteed earnings also tend to bottom out around $5.50. You will rarely see guaranteed pay below this, except when receiving a stacked (2nd) order to an order you are already working.

*Part 2 - Actual Earnings* (usually the minimum, but can increase based on customer tips)
Once you complete the delivery, your final pay works as follows. I'll use the $6.25 guaranteed earnings from above here - but this works no matter what the starting point was ($6.25, $9.50, $12.50).

Actual Earnings = $6.25

Guaranteed Earnings = $6.25

Customer Tip = $5.00
Subtract Customer Tip from Guaranteed Earnings ($1.25 remains)
DoorDash Delivery Pay = $1.25
The more the customer tips, the less DoorDash will pay you for the delivery. DoorDash delivery payment will go down to as low as $1.00. Below is the same example with a $10 customer tip.

Actual Earnings = $11.00

Guaranteed Earnings = $6.25

Customer Tip = $10.00
Subtract Customer Tip from Guaranteed Earnings ($0.00 remains - they _technically_ don't steal tips)
DoorDash Delivery Pay = $1.00
One more example where the customer doesn't tip at all:

Actual Earnings = $6.25

Guaranteed Earnings = $6.25

Customer Tip = $0.00
Subtract Customer Tip from Guaranteed Earnings ($6.25 remains)
DoorDash Delivery Pay = $6.25
Hope this helps.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

First of all, thank you for writing all of that out, as I could not find anywhere that DoorDash would actually spell that out.

And second, is it just me, or does that seem awful? I mean, with UberEats, if I got $6.25 pay, that would be 0 for the miles to the restaurant, but maybe .65 after, plus $3 for picking up and delivering the food, so that probably ends up being about 8 miles total. But then if I have the occasional good customer that tips me $5, that's simple addition and ends up being $11.25. Just doesn't happen as often as I would like. 
Does explain why one of my customers made a special point of giving me tips in cash. I didn't think it mattered before.

I've also noticed that there are times on the DoorDash deliveries. What happens if I don't get there in time?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

It is awful. DoorDash will never spell that out, because it makes them look awful, lol.

It's why I rarely work the DD platform and stick to Grubhub. There are some ways to improve your odds of accepting DD orders that will include additional pay. My DD acceptance rate is 18%, LOL.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

So when I order door dash and tip in cash, it's a good thing for the driver?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> So when I order door dash and tip in cash, it's a good thing for the driver?


Yes, cash tip on DoorDash will net the driver more than tipping in-app.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

andaas said:


> Yes, cash tip on DoorDash will net the driver more than tipping in-app.


That is good to know. I will tip a little less as I know the driver is double dipping. 

I am only kidding. I always tip at least 20% and always in cash. That includes Uber, Lyft, and anything else that pertains to ride share drivers.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

This will all change in the future when apps become more and more decentralized. Then as a result, greedy humans at the top, will go bye bye.

It's coming. It's just a matter of time!


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

Doordash is new in my area so they are offering $3 to $5 extra per delivery at lunch and dinner hours. I know it won't last but it has been good for the last month... the order volume is increasing.

It really does suck that they steal what looks like up to the first $7 of any tip we get by subtracting it from the guarenteed pay.

I found out that if you end the dash after a delivery you can see the breakdown of how much was delivery and how much was tip in the details section under the earnings tab.. looks like half the customers around here tip in app.

Since being with doordash for 2 months now i started doing less and less ubereats. Actually, I haven't done any ubereats order in three weeks now.. less than 8% uber customers tip and the uber pay dropped 40% a month ago so screw them. I dont think i will go online with uber for anything less than 1.5x boost and they are only offering 1.1 in my area. With extra pay i can get the same money with one dd order that would take 3 or even 4 ubereats orders!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The only good thing about DD is you can add a few items for yourself on the bill, especially late night. No reason to end a DD shift hungry.


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

The moral of this story?
Door Dash steals drivers tips.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

Delman said:


> Doordash is new in my area so they are offering $3 to $5 extra per delivery at lunch and dinner hours. I know it won't last but it has been good for the last month... the order volume is increasing.
> 
> It really does suck that they steal what looks like up to the first $7 of any tip we get by subtracting it from the guarenteed pay.
> 
> ...


Just getting started with DoorDash, and so far it is a headache compared to UberEats. There is usually not extra in my zone, but one over next to it often gets $1 or $2.50 extra, but I don't bother trying to get there because it quickly goes grey. And I just don't get that many orders from them anyway. It's not an extra $2.50 if there are not orders, or if you accept an order and you get there and it isn't there and they claim they don't owe you anything cause you cancelled the order yourself. Why did I drive to the restaurant if I had already cancelled the order myself?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> Yes, cash tip on DoorDash will net the driver more than tipping in-app.


Check this offer out



andaas said:


> Yes, cash tip on DoorDash will net the driver more than tipping in-app.


I guess the one good thing is Doordash got fast for those that like getting paid everyday.I know a lot of people do Uber x and eats because of instant pay.I know Doordash is not what it use to be I think it a better option then eats.


----------

